# M-1 clock



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

hello everyone. i have a quick question on the benzing m-1. with this system can a person program the chip bands for each bird, or does one still need to go to the club or have a club system to program that bands?


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

soundmajorr said:


> hello everyone. i have a quick question on the benzing m-1. with this system can a person program the chip bands for each bird, or does one still need to go to the club or have a club system to program that bands?


You still need a club system to enter the chip bands.


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

I do mine at home. With the m1 I baught last year


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

Than I believe it gets loaded onto club computer very quickly


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

interesting if you don't mind do you have instruction cause I'm in the same boat? Thank you


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

flewthecoupe said:


> I do mine at home. With the m1 I baught last year


 Does everyone in your club program their own birds at home ? How do they do that without a club unit ?


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

With antena hooked up to clock
Press menu
Press pigeon
Press change
Press coupling
Press new

My antenna isn't hooked up so I have to guess from
Last year 
I believe the next screen is where u you 
Type in band number and club Id hen or cock
Than u scan the chip across the pad 

Then I think u move on to the next bird


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

No not everyone did it that way.
I don't believe anyone knew how to do it last year besides me
But I think some know how to now.

How many years has the m1 been on the market?
I'm new to racing last YB season was my first
And it was poor but I've learned a heck of a lot since last spring.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

flewthecoupe said:


> With antena hooked up to clock
> Press menu
> Press pigeon
> Press change
> ...


Duh....at first I thought you were just confused, now maybe it is me. If what you say is true, I could save myself a whole lot of time as race secretary. As I have always seem stuck entering all the birds at the club, with the club unit, and then transferring that data to fancier clock. 

If above works, they can do themselves. But, how do you type in all those letters and numbers...how much time must that take ? Would think a key board is so much easier.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

If the M1 are at all like Unikon's the serial/usb works even without the club unit attached. You just need to be willing to work the "old way" when computer hacking was done at 9600 baud. Not that I am suggesting everyone give it a try. You could damage your clock unit if you are not sure about how these things work.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Jaysen said:


> If the M1 are at all like Unikon's the serial/usb works even without the club unit attached. You just need to be willing to work the "old way" *when computer hacking *was done at 9600 baud. Not that I am suggesting everyone give it a try. You could damage your clock unit if you are not sure about how these things work.


 That's enough to have me running the other way.


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

does anyone know of a real cheap place i can get a used clock to get me started


----------



## bluebe11 (Jun 17, 2012)

*clock*

My son has a victory clock for sale. thanks


----------



## whitesandmore (Aug 4, 2011)

Dunn said:


> does anyone know of a real cheap place i can get a used clock to get me started


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benzing-Exp...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b1387ad9


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*clock*



Dunn said:


> does anyone know of a real cheap place i can get a used clock to get me started


What make or model are you looking for? If you are going to fly with a club you will need to get the same make that they are using. If you are going to use it just by your self, you will also need to get a club unit.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

flewthecoupe said:


> With antena hooked up to clock
> Press menu
> Press pigeon
> Press change
> ...


I tried your steps and when i chose coupling the only option was delete. I think you are mistaken. I don't think you can couple the rings to the birds from your loft antenna. I might be wrong but i dont think so. 

Billy


----------

